# Is this good for the crickets...



## enlightenment (Dec 4, 2006)

I have waxworm grubs, and have taken to popping a live one in with my boxes of crickets, is this good for the crickets, and therefore, the mantis, if eventually eaten?

Discuss....


----------



## Rick (Dec 4, 2006)

Not something I would do. I feed crickets dry things mostly. Things like cat food, oatmeal, etc. Sometimes I feed them leafy greens.


----------



## enlightenment (Dec 4, 2006)

They eat them!


----------



## Rick (Dec 4, 2006)

Of course they do. I just wouldn't want any leftovers in my cricket enclosures.


----------



## enlightenment (Dec 4, 2006)

Hmm, there is that.


----------

